

Ask HN: What Web framework do you recommend for a Java Shop? - nikhilkmenon


======
nikhilkmenon
As per ThoughtWorks Technology Radar
([http://www.thoughtworks.com/radar/#/languages-and-
frameworks](http://www.thoughtworks.com/radar/#/languages-and-frameworks)),
they don't recommend JSF. Struts has also lost its edge in the last few years.

Play Framework is still in 'Trial' category per the radar.

However, Dropwizard framework is in 'Adopt' category.
[[http://www.thoughtworks.com/radar/#/languages-and-
frameworks](http://www.thoughtworks.com/radar/#/languages-and-frameworks)]

Interestingly, Spring MVC was not even mentioned.

What are your suggestions?

~~~
babs474
I have heard very positive things about dropwizard, but also consider Grails.

~~~
myrryr
Not dropwizard. It is really really good if you are building rest services for
other things to talk to. it is not so good on the web side of things, but then
again, it isn't meant to be.

Spring MVC is still good enough for most things. Stay away from JSF.

~~~
nikhilkmenon
I really appreciated the original simplicity and abstraction that Spring
brought to the Java world. But of late Spring frameworks have become very
invasive for web applications and does not cleanly integrate with other
frameworks (It is not seamless - Had a lot of heartburn with a JSF + Spring
app. CDI and Spring DI does not play along nice at all).

Moreover, with the renewed interest in making the server side layer of the web
applications to be as stateless as possible and leave the state transitions
and presentation to the client side HTML/CSS & JS, I am finding it hard to
justify having Spring on the backend.

Dropwizard along with a SPA type AngularJS based application seems to be a
good alternative, what am I missing? Why are we not seeing much traction on
this framework?

------
moocow01
Play Framework 1.X has worked great for us and 2.X is getting there but Id
only recommend to the more adventurous

~~~
alexgaribay
I'm building a webapp with play 2.2 and it's quite a nice framework. A nice
thing about play is Scala can be used if you so choose.

------
sundar22in
grails is the best framework I have seen so far. sensible defaults inspired
from rails is good. you don't have to learn groovy since it is a superset of
java. you can learn on the way .... very less entry barrier and learning curve

------
devb0x
jersey

